# Canon 7D



## MadMartigan (Apr 20, 2012)

I recently purchased a Canon 7D on eBay for 1100 bucks. The camera is in great condition and I bought because I wanted to make the upgrade from entry level to amateur... I also think 1100 is a good price...I've been learning to shoot for the last year on my Nikon D3100 and I'm not impressed with the Canon system despite the fact that it costs twice as much as my d3100. The buttons feel cheap in comparison and the feel of it just isn't comfortable. My local camera shop has a used D2X for sale at the price of 899. They said they would make an even swap for the 7D, which made me think...Should I stick with the 7D as my new midrange camera, or are there older Nikons out there that are better suited for me at that 1100 price range? I say Nikon because it's what I'm comfortable with and I have a bunch of lenses already.Thanks


----------



## Dao (Apr 20, 2012)

If you like to stay with Nikon for around $1100, you can go with D7000 instead.

If someone offer you to swap the 7D with the D2X, he/she will be a happy camper once the deal is done.


----------



## penfolderoldo (Apr 20, 2012)

not sure why you made the switch from Nikon to Canon, but I suspect this may be why the 7D just doesn't 'feel right' to you. I'm sure like Dao says the D7000 would be a better option for you, either that or the D2X - both are apparently great cameras.


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Apr 20, 2012)

MadMartigan said:


> I recently purchased a Canon 7D on eBay for 1100 bucks. The camera is in great condition and I bought because I wanted to make the upgrade from entry level to amateur... I also think 1100 is a good price...I've been learning to shoot for the last year on my Nikon D3100 and I'm not impressed with the Canon system despite the fact that it costs twice as much as my d3100. The buttons feel cheap in comparison and the feel of it just isn't comfortable. My local camera shop has a used D2X for sale at the price of 899. They said they would make an even swap for the 7D, which made me think...Should I stick with the 7D as my new midrange camera, or are there older Nikons out there that are better suited for me at that 1100 price range? I say Nikon because it's what I'm comfortable with and I have a bunch of lenses already.Thanks



I'm sure they will happily make an even swap for the 7D with a D2X, this would be great business for them as the D2X has old hat technology now. The D3100 would probably provide you with better IQ than the D2X would! I would not even consider it.

I would use the 7D for a week or more daily and see if you still feel the same way at the end of it, the 7D is a hell of a camera which can produce stunning images. It has one issue that I am not a huge fan of, which is low ISO shadow banding but otherwise it seems to be a great camera with all the features you could possibly need!

The D7000 would indeed be the best alternative though if you do decide to go Nikon, the D7000 does have better IQ than the 7D. But the 7D is no slouch and is one of the few Canon cameras I would consider swapping my trusty D90 for.


----------



## MadMartigan (Apr 20, 2012)

penfolderoldo said:


> not sure why you made the switch from Nikon to Canon, but I suspect this may be why the 7D just doesn't 'feel right' to you. I'm sure like Dao says the D7000 would be a better option for you, either that or the D2X - both are apparently great cameras.



I mostly thought that the 7D for 1100 was too good to pass up. I also assumed that as soon as I had it in my hands I would instantly fall in love and toss all my Nikon gear out on the curb. Especially since every single source out there tell you that the 7D pretty much the best camera in it's class. I can definitely say that it is the best priced camera in t's range considering the amount of features...18 MP, 19 AF points, 1080p HD Video, Metal construction etc...I especially like the "bigness" of it. It feels great in the hand. At the end of the day though, the buttons, menu's and to be honest the look doesn't impress me. I'm thinking of reselling the 7D and maybe opting for a D7000 despite the side to side challenge going to the 7D.


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Apr 20, 2012)

MadMartigan said:


> penfolderoldo said:
> 
> 
> > not sure why you made the switch from Nikon to Canon, but I suspect this may be why the 7D just doesn't 'feel right' to you. I'm sure like Dao says the D7000 would be a better option for you, either that or the D2X - both are apparently great cameras.
> ...



I'm not sure you are fully thinking this through mate, you are now going to sell your 7D after a day of having it because you didn't fall in love with it within two hours? You need to give these things time... and don't think I am patronising you, but you really should of tried out a 7D before buying one. All I can say is, learn a lesson from this one.


----------



## TheBiles (Apr 20, 2012)

MadMartigan said:


> penfolderoldo said:
> 
> 
> > not sure why you made the switch from Nikon to Canon, but I suspect this may be why the 7D just doesn't 'feel right' to you. I'm sure like Dao says the D7000 would be a better option for you, either that or the D2X - both are apparently great cameras.
> ...


 
I'm sure that if you handed me a D800 I wouldn't instantly fall in love with it either due to the fact that Canon is all I know, and the Nikon layout would be foreign to me.  However, that doesn't stop it from being a better camera than my 7D. New brands take time to get used to. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jaomul (Apr 20, 2012)

You make a point that the side by side challenge goes to the 7d. That depends whose side by side challenge you look at. Many say the d7000 is better than the 7d in all but its burst rate/buffer combo. Anyway this is not a nikon/canon debate.It is a shame you feel the need to swap so soon and probably lose out in the value of what you have spent. If you keep your 7d for a month would it be worth any less? Probably not. Give it a proper run for its money and then if you don't like it ditch it. FWIW the 7d is imho a very good camera. A buddy in a camera club has a d7000 and thats a nice camera, so they are both good choices. You may need to just get used to it


----------



## MadMartigan (Apr 21, 2012)

jaomul said:


> You make a point that the side by side challenge goes to the 7d. That depends whose side by side challenge you look at. Many say the d7000 is better than the 7d in all but its burst rate/buffer combo. Anyway this is not a nikon/canon debate.It is a shame you feel the need to swap so soon and probably lose out in the value of what you have spent. If you keep your 7d for a month would it be worth any less? Probably not. Give it a proper run for its money and then if you don't like it ditch it. FWIW the 7d is imho a very good camera. A buddy in a camera club has a d7000 and thats a nice camera, so they are both good choices. You may need to just get used to it



Your absolutely right. I'm gonna give it a go for a few weeks and see where I stand. I can say this for it though, compared to my Nikon, it feels a bit more professional. The Nikon seems small by comparison.


----------



## subscuck (Apr 21, 2012)

Take some shots with the ISO boosted above 800. That's where the 7D really shines. I agree, give it some time. I've owned Fords for a lot of years, and any time I drive a non Ford vehicle it seems strange. It's just what you're used to, but that doesn't mean you can't get used to something else.


----------

